# Baby passport



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am a male and my partner and I are wanting to have a baby through surrogacy (in the UK). My question is, do we need to worry about where the baby is born, in order to ensure that she/he will be officially recognised as Dutch nationality? Or does it not matter? 

Our situation is as follows: While I have a Dutch passport, I was born elsewhere and obtained my passport through my father who was born in Holland. My partner is also not Dutch.

I've read that: 'Every child born of a married Dutch father or mother automatically acquires Dutch nationality, even if he or she is born outside the Netherlands'.
However does this also apply to me, considering that I have a Dutch passport, but not a Dutch birth certificate? How will I be able to ensure my child also obtains a Dutch passport? 

:ear:


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If either of you have the Dutch nationality, the baby gets also Dutch Nationality automatically. You need the international birth certification and get it legalized then send it to The Hague if you live abroad or your city hal if you live in the Netherlands.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other little matter to check out, though, is the Dutch stance on surrogacy. I only mention it because there have been some bizarre (and heartbreaking) cases in France, and other countries where surrogacy is either outlawed or not recognized. Classic case of "know before you go."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

For Dutch law thats also clear. As long as one of the parents recognizes the baby at birth (both parents names should be on the birth certification) has a Dutch passport its fine. You can find detailed info on the consular/embassy website of the Dutch government in your country.


----------



## datal (Nov 10, 2017)

hi! how do you manage the birth certificate in order to be recognize by the Dutch government I heard that the surrogate and only the biological father can be in the birth certificate (it's not possible that the two fathers appear in the BC)


----------

